# Two Labs



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What about posting signs on the main road and area roads around it? Once when my dogs got out, the people who found them posted signs.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you think there is any possibility they might be microchipped?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

When my husband comes home I am going to take some photos of the dogs and try to make some kind of sign. As for the micro chipping, my first thought is no. I did look for a tattoo, but no luck there. I can get them scanned at my vets. If they are not claimed within 1 day I am going to try that avenue. They do not have car manners, so I dread taking either of them. If I were to make a guess they are outside dogs. Their claws are giving it away. They have not been trimmed, they are worn down. 

I do not think that they have been loose for a long time. They are in great physical shape. Behavior is another matter. They do not know sit, down oh, they do know give paw. Makes sense to train give paw but nothing else (sarcasm)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Are there any vets close by to were you found them... if so... maybe call them and see if they know of any people with 2 labs.
Iwouldnt place photo's on the signs... anyone could call and try to claim them. I would post something like 1 female/1male dog found. then leave a number. Besides you dont want any crack pots calling you.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Are there any vets close by to were you found them... if so... maybe call them and see if they know of any people with 2 labs.
> Iwouldnt place photo's on the signs... anyone could call and try to claim them. I would post something like 1 female/1male dog found. then leave a number. Besides you dont want any crack pots calling you.


Agree do not place photo's. Someone was just telling me yesterday that someone around us is stealing labs. Maybe they were stolen and have escaped!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> . Makes sense to train give paw but nothing else (sarcasm)


Maybe they are trained but the owners don't speak english. When you asked for a paw did you put your hand out?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:appl: :appl: :appl: That was very nice of you to stop and help them.
We have seen a lot of dogs that were found like the ones you have helped.
Most outside dogs have very long nails if they stay on dirt.Short nails come from either a kennel with concrete floors or because they've been on the road for a while.The fact that they were dirty and smelly makes me think that they have been on their own for a while. If they have trouble with BM's after eating dog food,this would also be a sign that they have been out a long time.
How's the condition of their pads? Thick and rough? If so another sign that they have been out a while.
Labs will travel quite a way in one day,they could be from the other side of the state in just a few days.
Good Luck,we hope you find their people.
This is why every dog should be microchipped,just like Rabies shots it should be mandatory. That would be the first step to stopping all the dogs who wind up in shelters.
Shane


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Labs*

Have you tried any "Lab Rescue groups"? Here are 2 in New England but there must be some in your area too.

http://www.labrescue.com/index.html 

http://www.near.com/

Good luck. 
Cathy


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Keep them


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Any updates yet?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Evening eveyone!!

I have some news. I did get a call from the owners. They were told the thier dogs were at my husbands business. They came to pick up the little ones and I was not very happy to give them back. Shadow and DJ are only 10 months old. DJ the black lab has figured out how to unlock the kennel door, and apparently this is not the first time they have gotten loose. They just never left the yard before. (outside dogs that are kept in a run. This explains the lack of puppy manners and peeing all over our garage). They explained that the pups belong to the wife and they had to go by 2 leashes before they could come and get them.

I know that the dogs aren not being physically abused, but emotionally they are ignored. They were so starved for attention. I was making an attempt at playing fetch and it was painfully obvious that this was a first. They went to go after the ball, stand above it and stare. After a few seconds they would pick the ball up and run around as if looking or thinking what they should do. I did loosen thier collars before they went home. I could not even get 1 finger under the collars. 

These dogs were missing for several hours and no one noticed. I know for a fact that if one of my pups were missing I would be a wreck and I would know domething was wrong within 2 seconds if I was home. I did call our Action for Animals and gave the owners name in case someone else finds these pups loose. I feel so helpless and sad. Again it comes to when you get a dog it is a commitment, if you think for a second that you can not fufill this commitment then do not get the dog or in this case dogs.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have two Lab stories as of today. One sad, the other worrisome. 

Ebony, a black lab down the street was an escape artist, and finally got hit by a car today. We knew that would happen. This was a dog that got little attention. I would hear her barking for hours sometimes. She would escape and rush me and Lucky on our walks. I called her the black bullet.

Another lab ajacent to my backyard was not happy that I was playing fetch with Lucky today....and climbed over the fence to join in. They have an aggressive German Shepard in the back yard as well...we can't just put the Lab back in. The German Shepard doesn't climb out thank God. He hates Lucky!
This Lab climbed out the other day also, and my husband tied him up to the owners porch as they weren't home. 
But today, it was so hot...I put him on a tie out in my backyard and kept his water full and was watchful for shade. 

His owners came home, noticed where he was and collected him. His owners are nice people that didn't realize their fence was inadequate. They seems to be adding sections of extentions daily.

These Labs seem to be escape artists.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Leo's Mom said:


> They explained that the pups belong to the wife and they had to go by 2 leashes before they could come and get them.
> .


I must say. This about the leashes bothered me the most. It says alot about what is not being done.


----------

